# ID please?



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

heres on for the lake victoria experts... ill see if you can guess before i tell you what i bought it as...


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

astotilipia burtoni


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

yep thats correct do you think they look genuine or a bit shady?


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

let them grow out a bit.


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

yeah im impatient i know  just dont want to waste my time growing out a fish that is an obvious hybrid! but thats a good sign that your not sure either way, i guess :lol:


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

i didnt say i wasnt shure either way. its a butroni


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

tranced said:


> heres on for the lake victoria experts...


A. burtoni is from the rivers around Lake Tanganyika



tranced said:


> yep thats correct do you think they look genuine or a bit shady?


A lot of riverines will show some color variation depending on location. The egg spots all in a row and the bit of reddish color just behind the gills remind me of the burtoni I kept years ago. I don't see anything "shady" about your fish.

Kevin


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

StructureGuy said:


> A. burtoni is from the rivers around Lake Tanganyika


err right you are, lol. dunno why i thought it was victorian, probably just assumed because of looks. still, if anything will hybridise with them it would probably be a victorian!



StructureGuy said:


> A lot of riverines will show some color variation depending on location. The egg spots all in a row and the bit of reddish color just behind the gills remind me of the burtoni I kept years ago. I don't see anything "shady" about your fish.
> 
> Kevin


sounds good  will of course post some pics up later when he has grown a bit. did you find you had to keep 2 males together to bring out the best in your dominant one?


----------

